# URGENT!!!Are Himalaya Herbal Products allowed in Auz?



## vlavinia (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a bit late, but I figured I better ask rather than having to discard my pills in the airport.

Does any one know if I can bring in Himalaya herbals AyurSlim pills and another one for anti-stress? I am leaving tomorrow night for Melbourne and wld appreciate a prompt response. It is all in the packaging sealed and have not been opened.

Lavinia


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Lavinia
you might as well carry it, declare it, if they do not want you to carry it then throw it but many a times they let you carry it and give you a warning not to carry it the next time.


----------

